# Where to go to get custom fitted



## woody69 (Sep 18, 2013)

Where is the best place to go to get custom fitted for some new irons? I'm a little wary of somewhere like American Golf as I fear they may have sales targets to meet and push a certain type of club.

Where would you go to get proper custom fitted? I guess I could try direct at the manufacturer fitting centres, but I don't know how different brands would affect my poor shots more or less than the others. Does such a place exist? i.e. multiple brands with no brand loyalty/sales targets and purely based on the golfer being fitted?

I live in Wiltshire and work in London


----------



## Allanxyz (Sep 18, 2013)

Not sure I can help too much... my only two fitting experiences so far.

One, for a driver, was at Hambrook golf range in Bristol (top of the M32)... so not too far away I guess. They have all the main brands and launch monitors etc. You also get to hit out into a range rather than a screen... however the range balls have been "shortened" so they don't fly over the back of the range... was an ok experience... not much to compare against and would have liked more time... there is a cost which then gets taken off the the clubs if you decide to buy.

Other than that I had a fitting session at Mizuno (near Gatwick airport) for Irons... ok, you're only trying Mizuno but really enjoyed the experience... 50 quid and you get a free cap and polo... plus some vouchers for the golf course. No pressure to buy whatsoever as the guy who does the fitting doesn't sell the clubs... you then go to the pro-shop and they give you a quote... but you can walk away and then just call them back if you want to make the order. Liked the swing DNA and the process was fun... for 50 quid thought it was a good experience... although rightly or wrongly I wanted Mizuno clubs so it was the best option for me.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Sep 18, 2013)

My old man got custom fitted for a full set of clubs at this place this time last year:

http://www.tonyvalentine.com/acatalog/Corsham_Store.html

He says they were excellent and I gather they are competitively priced too.

I think the fitting is hitting into a net using a computer, rather than outdoor range, not sure how important that is to you.


----------



## RobertB (Sep 18, 2013)

My last driver I got via an indoor fitting - this time was outside with good balls and flightscope. Just so, so very different. If you are going to spend money you'll usually get fitting refunded and if you are spending a few quid you might as well make the effort to get a decent fitting. I could feel and see significant difference in data as lie we went standard, +1 and then +2. Also being able to 'see' the ball's actual flight is reassuring.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 18, 2013)

a bit will depend on the budget and type of fitting you want, you can find a top end independant fitter precision golf at egham and homer rated his expierience a pacesham very good too,


----------



## gareth12324 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have had my irons custom fitted twice now, once by a local pro and the second time by the mizuno dna system (and I don't use mizuno irons). I must say that the mizuno system for me was the best as since I have had them refitted using the data that came from using this system I have improved consistency across all my irons. But in the end it will depend on you and what you find more comfortable, best advice I suppose is go along to somewhere that will do the fitting for free like American golf and if your not comfortable with the service at the end of it just don't buy any clubs and try something else


----------



## matts1984 (Sep 18, 2013)

I went to an American golf and tried a few different irons. Then decided which I preferred and went to the manufactures fitting centre. This happened to be Callaway @ Chessington about 2 hours away but well worth it.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 18, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			My old man got custom fitted for a full set of clubs at this place this time last year:

http://www.tonyvalentine.com/acatalog/Corsham_Store.html

He says they were excellent and I gather they are competitively priced too.

I think the fitting is hitting into a net using a computer, rather than outdoor range, not sure how important that is to you.
		
Click to expand...

There is actually a Tony Valentine in Swindon, which is close to me and I have been there before to get "fitted" for a driver, but I don't think it was really a "fitting". He literally gave me half a dozen different drivers and I hit them and he gave feedback on the trackman output. There was no discussion around changing any of the components and it was literally just picking what was best out of the selected clubs that was a "best fit" for me. Plus the shop assistant seemed a little lacking in knowledge, so not really what I am after... adding it's still a shop with sales targets etc.



pbrown7582 said:



			a bit will depend on the budget and type of fitting you want, you can find a top end independant fitter precision golf at egham and homer rated his expierience a pacesham very good too,
		
Click to expand...

I had thought about precision golf, but noticed a fitting costs Â£120 for 1.5 hours. Has anyone had any experience of that? Is it worth paying that much?


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 18, 2013)

Rene Cleaver near Cheltenham is a 'proper' Club-Fitter if that's hat you want.

http://www.clubmasters.co.uk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2013)

I was quoted Â£120 for a full fitting session (driver, fairway woods, hybrids, irons and wedges). The session lasted four hours and he only charged me Â£90 as I placed an order. http://www.pacheshamgolf.co.uk/

Ask for guy called Andrea Timms


----------



## RobertB (Sep 18, 2013)

where I was done, Foyle golf centre derry, it was 40 quid for approx 1.5-2hrs session (I had two over consecutive days) and refunded if purchase made, as i said on another thread Pro even threw in a couple of swing tips. Bargain.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 18, 2013)

You could try the Belfry. I've been there twice. Once for a set of irons and once for a driver.

They have all the top manufacturers on site so you can try pretty much any club\shaft combination and if you order then you don't pay for the fitting.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 19, 2013)

Fitting options:

1. Big store (AG, DG etc). In my personal opinion, not the best choice, although some branches are better than others. 

Likely to have a decent stock available, but suspicion they may steer you to that stock or to brands with best margins. 

2. Manufacturer. Best if you know you want that brand. Available for Mizuno, Callaway, Titleist, Cleveland, Ping and probably others. 

Downside usually only one national fitting centre, mostly in south east apart from Ping (Lincs). 

3. High end independent. Someone like Precision Golf. These guys cost more but have a lot of options and fitting kit. This is the luxury option  but well worth it.

Again, geography may be an issue. PG is in Surrey. 

4. Pro shop. There is a spectrum from small local pro with a few fitting carts up to The Belfry which has a high tech set up and a number of major brands to choose from. There may be a charge at these places, but usually credited against purchase.

5. Component fitters. These guys fit brands such as Snake Eyes or Dynacraft. Good kit but if you want a familiar brand, probably not for you. 

Remember fitting is a bit like seeing a hospital specialist. You will get the best diagnosis and treatment if you give a true and accurate story and are realistic in your expectations.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Fitting options:

1. Big store (AG, DG etc). In my personal opinion, not the best choice, although some branches are better than others. 

Likely to have a decent stock available, but suspicion they may steer you to that stock or to brands with best margins. 

2. Manufacturer. Best if you know you want that brand. Available for Mizuno, Callaway, Titleist, Cleveland, Ping and probably others. 

Downside usually only one national fitting centre, mostly in south east apart from Ping (Lincs). 

3. High end independent. Someone like Precision Golf. These guys cost more but have a lot of options and fitting kit. This is the luxury option  but well worth it.

Again, geography may be an issue. PG is in Surrey. 

4. Pro shop. There is a spectrum from small local pro with a few fitting carts up to The Belfry which has a high tech set up and a number of major brands to choose from. There may be a charge at these places, but usually credited against purchase.

*5. Component fitters. These guys fit brands such as Snake Eyes or Dynacraft. Good kit but if you want a familiar brand, probably not for you. *

Remember fitting is a bit like seeing a hospital specialist. You will get the best diagnosis and treatment if you give a true and accurate story and are realistic in your expectations.
		
Click to expand...

What is the difference between these and the major brands? How come we don't see the pro's using these? Are they that bad, or does it simply come down to marketing?


----------



## CMAC (Sep 19, 2013)

woody69 said:



			What is the difference between these and the major brands? How come we don't see the pro's using these? Are they that bad, or does it simply come down to marketing?
		
Click to expand...

Money! Pro's are paid well to use the kit as well as getting them gratis


----------



## woody69 (Sep 19, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Money! Pro's are paid well to use the kit as well as getting them gratis
		
Click to expand...

So just marketing!


----------



## WJHack (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Woody,

I have the same predicament at the moment and am looking at my options (there seems so many!).

I have decided on getting my first one done at DG. I chose this simply for the fact that my nearest one has a range that I can physically hit and see the flight from club to club. They have also told me to bring along my current stuff to hit as well. I currently have no brand alliance yet as I really don't know yet what will suit me, I have figured that because they have so many different brands I will find one which ticks all the boxes!

I am going along with an open mind and will most certainly not be feeling under pressure to buy one brand or another. I will report back how it went over the weekend and may be able to offer some more constructive advice


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 19, 2013)

RobertB said:



			where I was done, Foyle golf centre derry, it was 40 quid for approx 1.5-2hrs session (I had two over consecutive days) and refunded if purchase made, as i said on another thread Pro even threw in a couple of swing tips. Bargain.
		
Click to expand...


that's my home course back in the emerald isle! 


did you manage to fit in a game while you were there?  where do you normally play?


----------



## woody69 (Sep 19, 2013)

WJHack said:



			Hi Woody,

I am going along with an open mind and will most certainly not be feeling under pressure to buy one brand or another. I will report back how it went over the weekend and may be able to offer some more constructive advice
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Hack, I appreciate that.


----------



## RobertB (Sep 19, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			that's my home course back in the emerald isle! 


did you manage to fit in a game while you were there?  where do you normally play? 

Click to expand...

Garry - haven't had a round on the course - just been quite frequent to range when I'm in NW this summer. It's a great set-up; good range, par 3 course and 18 holer. Similar to Blackwood which I used to frequent when it opened in 90's. 

I'm currently unattached, as I've come back serious to game after a period of 6-7 years where work etc was dominating time and I could only get 2-3 rounds a year (plus a few if I was back on Hebridean island I'm from in summer). I handed back my membership at Dunmurry about 3 years ago as I was just not using it and someone else could have done more. From 2001-4'ish I played inter club Ulster Cup with the club (7 person team, singles matchplay 10 hcp min. - with teams made up of bandits of 10.1 etc as it was played off scratch). 

Over summer enthusiasm got re-kindled by rounds at NorthWest (fantastic value at â‚¬25 / round) and some forays to places such as Port Salon. Also has some rounds with work colleagues at Fort William.. So I decided I need to get serious again, one thing leads to another, and one day weather forecast was pretty bad I ended up back a Foyle got a fitting, back for a 2nd ended up with the bag below and am loving them...


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2013)

ORKA..... :thup:


----------



## nil1121 (Sep 20, 2013)

how do you book a fitting at the MIzuno fitting centre. Do you have to go thro a Mizuno supplier ?


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2013)

So I decided to bite the bullet and booked a session at Precision Golf. The guy who took the session was quite knowledgeable, but I couldn't help walking away feeling a little hard down by and I'm not sure I got value for money.

The session started with him taking a few measurements of my existing clubs and I then hit a few with my 6 iron to record some stats within trackman. He pointed out the issue I have is my swing path is in to out and due to my low angle of attack my flight is quite low. 

He said I could try some lighter shafts to see if that helped, although I only hit about 5 balls before he said lighter wasn't helping, so it was back to clubs with the same shaft as I currently have. 

We then discussed heads and due to the low ball flight my swing produces he recommended strengthening the loft to help get it up in the air. He said the carry would be higher although roll would be less and total distance about the same. He said because of the issues with my swing and my high handicap he would recommend forged heads as they could be adjusted as I improve. There was only 3 types with this and the one I preferred the look of out of them was the Mizuno JPX (I think)

We also talked about grips and he suggested a slightly thicker grip than I currently had on.

The total session was about 1.5 hours long and the quote for a set of 5 to PW came back at around Â£800, which I said I would think about.... and to be honest it is highly unlikely I will bother.

So why do I feel a little hard done by? I just felt like a) the cost of Â£125 for the session was a little high for what I got from it, but perhaps that is down to my expectations. b) I felt a little bullied into taking the forged heads. I thought I would have a massive choice, but it felt like he said, your current irons are about the right weight for you, you just need a thicker grip and a club with a little more loft to help get the ball in the air. I guess I would have been happy to pay something for the session, say Â£50-Â£60, but it was expensive for what it was, also considering it's indoors and you're not actually seeing the ball flight but relying on trackman. Plus you don't actually hit the complete club... there is a suggested head, with a suggested shaft, with a suggest grip, but you don't get to hit that. I appreciate the would be difficult to achieve though. I also only hit a 6 iron. There was no discussion about any other club.

Perhaps I was just disappointed because I didn't walk out after paying for a new set of shiney clubs and I'm "stuck" with my existing set for my holiday to Scotland in a few weeks


----------



## WJHack (Sep 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			So I decided to bite the bullet and booked a session at Precision Golf. The guy who took the session was quite knowledgeable, but I couldn't help walking away feeling a little hard down by and I'm not sure I got value for money.

The session started with him taking a few measurements of my existing clubs and I then hit a few with my 6 iron to record some stats within trackman. He pointed out the issue I have is my swing path is in to out and due to my low angle of attack my flight is quite low. 

He said I could try some lighter shafts to see if that helped, although I only hit about 5 balls before he said lighter wasn't helping, so it was back to clubs with the same shaft as I currently have. 

We then discussed heads and due to the low ball flight my swing produces he recommended strengthening the loft to help get it up in the air. He said the carry would be higher although roll would be less and total distance about the same. He said because of the issues with my swing and my high handicap he would recommend forged heads as they could be adjusted as I improve. There was only 3 types with this and the one I preferred the look of out of them was the Mizuno JPX (I think)

We also talked about grips and he suggested a slightly thicker grip than I currently had on.

The total session was about 1.5 hours long and the quote for a set of 5 to PW came back at around Â£800, which I said I would think about.... and to be honest it is highly unlikely I will bother.

So why do I feel a little hard done by? I just felt like a) the cost of Â£125 for the session was a little high for what I got from it, but perhaps that is down to my expectations. b) I felt a little bullied into taking the forged heads. I thought I would have a massive choice, but it felt like he said, your current irons are about the right weight for you, you just need a thicker grip and a club with a little more loft to help get the ball in the air. I guess I would have been happy to pay something for the session, say Â£50-Â£60, but it was expensive for what it was, also considering it's indoors and you're not actually seeing the ball flight but relying on trackman. Plus you don't actually hit the complete club... there is a suggested head, with a suggested shaft, with a suggest grip, but you don't get to hit that. I appreciate the would be difficult to achieve though. I also only hit a 6 iron. There was no discussion about any other club.

Perhaps I was just disappointed because I didn't walk out after paying for a new set of shiney clubs and I'm "stuck" with my existing set for my holiday to Scotland in a few weeks 

Click to expand...

Hi Woody,

Sorry to hear it didn't quite go as well as you hoped for, however at least you now have some idea and figures for when/if you go for another fitting elsewhere.

I had my session at DG on Friday and spent the best part of three hours hitting different clubs. 

Being on a range the first thing was to get 100 balls from the dispenser - (Â£5 - they topped up when I ran out though). The chap then watched me hit a few shots with my 7 iron to warm up, then got the mizuno swing DNA gizmo to get my swing speed (averaged 87mph with the 6 iron) which he said put me well into stiff shaft territory. It was then demo time, he thought my swing initially was good enough not to require GI irons (soon proved him wrong lol!) Tried irons from Adams, JL and Mizuno it seemed like they were keener to push the JL stuff. tried both cast (really didn't like these) and forged heads got on really well with the JL forged and forged Mizunos but wasn't consistent.

As I wasn't quite happy he got the Mizuno JPX EZ forged out. 7 iron was as straight and consistent as I hoped for and after a few shots I was hitting the Mizuno 4 as well as the JL hybrid.

Once I was happy we went through the setting the lie of the clubs - ended up taking 1 degree flatter to help with my in to out flight.

Whilst the irons were being sorted I tried some drivers out, ended up with Mizuno JPX 9.5 driver on the stock 60g stiff shaft and the 3W to match - I found these the easiest to hit straight so was pleased.

Apologies if I am waffling on - to summarise then, Mizuno JPX EZ Forged 4-PW + JPX 825 D and 3W all fitted for Â£800.

Overall I felt pleased with the service, I think a bit more attention to my swing / game could have been paid but I suppose I wasn't technically paying for a lesson - this was also tempered by the fact it was on a range so was relatively easy to judge how I was hitting and made it easier for myself to make decisions about each club rather than be pointed by computer stats / simulation. 

From my limited experience then... go somewhere you can hit out onto a range, made me feel much more comfortable about making the decisions.


----------



## Allanxyz (Sep 24, 2013)

nil1121 said:



			how do you book a fitting at the MIzuno fitting centre. Do you have to go thro a Mizuno supplier ?
		
Click to expand...

Just use this link...
http://golf.mizunoeurope.com/store/fitting-centres-details.php
Or go to the mizuno.eu website > Golf > Fitting Centres

Book your appointment on-line... like I say you can either get your clubs from the proshop at the golf course where the centre is located (Burhill I think), or order online or give your results to a local retailer (fitting details will be emailed to you).


----------



## njc1973 (Sep 24, 2013)

I can recommend the fitting at the Belfry spent 1.5 hours trying out loads of different clubs and settings (that was just for a driver & 3 wood) for Â£50 with the money taken off any order that was placed, at no time was there any pressure to order clubs and I tried 6-7 different manufacturers.

The fitting used a launch monitor for the figures and you hit the balls on the range so you could see the flight, the fitter seemed to know what he was on about and I ended up with clubsthat lowered my ball flight and reduced the spin which was exactly what I asked for.


----------



## talksalot81 (Sep 24, 2013)

Woody69, I certainly understand your feelings. For that sort of money, I would have wanted to hit the actual club and to see the ball fly. In the absence of that, I would have hoped for a good deal on clubs.

I have only ever been fit on one occasion and was left a bit cold on the experience. It was a manufacturers fitting day and I only had half an hour so only so much was possible but I came out having only hit one head and was fitted into a shaft which seemed wrong (I hit the ball into the heavens and was recommended a mid kick shaft). A quick look at irons and I was recommended a lightweight shaft which was really to help with a swing fault which the fitter knew I was working on.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			So I decided to bite the bullet and booked a session at Precision Golf. The guy who took the session was quite knowledgeable, but I couldn't help walking away feeling a little hard down by and I'm not sure I got value for money.
.
.
.
Perhaps I was just disappointed because I didn't walk out after paying for a new set of shiney clubs and I'm "stuck" with my existing set for my holiday to Scotland in a few weeks 

Click to expand...

Mixed feelings on this one

Disappointed, but not altogether surprised, to here you felt 'a little hard done by'. Simon and James have pitched their services at the 'higher' end of the market.

On the positive side, you have found out that your existing clubs are reasonably well suited to you and they've probably been adjusted to all match - something DG used to do for free.

I actually think that going to a 'top of the range' place is a bit of a waste of money for a high handicapper, as they will only be able to make the same assessment as a decent 'lower level' fitter - whether the current clubs are a 'reasonable fit' or not. It's only from mid-low Cat 3 and down that proper fitting makes a real difference imo. That said, ensuring Loft, Lie and Swing weight are properly to spec and matched to you can make a huge difference - I certainly found that out. Pros used to do this a part of their role, but have tended to 'specialise' into playing, teaching, shop or fitting.

Hitting into a net, with a Trackman, or other LM, providing the numbers, has never bothered me, though I can understand those who prefer to see the flight. Using range balls for fitting purposes is pointless though!!

Fitting is often a swings and roundabout process and, like selecting Pros, it's often a case of getting lucky with the choices. In this case, I believe you just made an expensive choice.


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2013)

Woody, if you want a comparison, drop me a PM and I'll send you Alex's details from ORKA. He is based in Milton Keynes.

You will get around 1-2 hours hitting a variety of heads and shafts - Cost Â£0
You will be given tips from a PGA pro who is also a qualified club fitter - Cost Â£0
You will be under no pressure whatsoever to buy any clubs
You will pay no where near as much as you would if you went to DG, AG etc etc
You will come away knowing more about your swing than you did when you went in
You will be entertained :lol:
IF you decide to go ahead, you will wait approx 1 week before receiving your clubs
You will go for another 1hr fitting session to see how the clubs handle, any tweaks will be made on the spot -cost Â£0
You will get clubs that have been custom built for you and shafts spine aligned - cost Â£0
You will probably be offered a 45 minute gap analysis check after a few weeks - cost Â£0
You will probably be offered an end of season loft and lie check and any adjustments will be made cost -Â£0
You will enter into a lifelong relationship with a guy who will go overboard to make sure you are happy with your purchase -cost Â£0

Disclaimer....He doesn't give this service to everyone, only to people he likes, so if you are a knob then you might have to pay more.... :whoo:

He only does ORKA, but they are good..... :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 24, 2013)

rickg said:



			Disclaimer....He doesn't give this service to everyone, only to people he likes, so if you are a knob then you might have to pay more.... :whoo:

He only does ORKA, but they are good..... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

so how come he fitted you then Rick or did you have to pay an extra premium


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so how come he fitted you then Rick or did you have to pay an extra premium 

Click to expand...

Ouch!!! I normally wait until the group ahead is out if range before hitting, but I may make an exception at Woburn on Friday..


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 24, 2013)

hehe, I will have to make sure I am just out of range then


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			hehe, I will have to make sure I am just out of range then 

Click to expand...

180 yards should do it....... :rofl:

Thought I'd get that in as someone else was bound to!!!


----------



## Ethan (Sep 24, 2013)

PG is a pretty busy place with lots of repeat custom, so it must be doing something right. My personal experiences there have been very good and I have found Simon and James to be very helpful and offer good advice without heavy selling, and to also offer good after service including adjustments when needed. 

It is possible to be underwhelmed when you go and they do not suggest radical changes or super-exotic shafts and heads. But better for someone to say that your current clubs are a decent fit already than to sell you a set of the latest Samurai steel heads with the latest Unobtanium shafts. I have had the experience there of Simon telling me that new shafts might improve the numbers, but not enough to be worth the money. That was good advice. 

The PG business model is to separate the fitting and the sale, so that you don't get a "free" fitting but are certain to be sold a set of irons after. You get your fitting and are free to buy, not buy or buy someplace else. I very much doubt the guys at DG or AG often say to people that their current clubs are fine and they can't really improve on them. Their business model is very much focussed on shifting kit. Not sure about the chap at Orka.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2013)

rickg said:



			Woody, if you want a comparison, drop me a PM and I'll send you Alex's details from ORKA. He is based in Milton Keynes.

...

He only does ORKA, but they are good..... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer and recommendation Rick. Unfortunately Milton Keynes is a little further than I really want to travel, although I thought ORKA had fitting centres all over? As far as I can tell they have one in Swindon? I assume it would be the same model as you described in terms of a fitting?




Ethan said:



			PG is a pretty busy place with lots of repeat custom, so it must be doing something right. My personal experiences there have been very good and I have found Simon and James to be very helpful and offer good advice without heavy selling, and to also offer good after service including adjustments when needed. 

It is possible to be underwhelmed when you go and they do not suggest radical changes or super-exotic shafts and heads. But better for someone to say that your current clubs are a decent fit already than to sell you a set of the latest Samurai steel heads with the latest Unobtanium shafts. I have had the experience there of Simon telling me that new shafts might improve the numbers, but not enough to be worth the money. That was good advice. 

The PG business model is to separate the fitting and the sale, so that you don't get a "free" fitting but are certain to be sold a set of irons after. You get your fitting and are free to buy, not buy or buy someplace else. I very much doubt the guys at DG or AG often say to people that their current clubs are fine and they can't really improve on them. Their business model is very much focussed on shifting kit. Not sure about the chap at Orka.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wasn't suggesting they did anything wrong. I just felt a little underwhelmed and thought the price for the "fitting" was a little steep. Like I said, during the session he essentially said the weight on my shafts was pretty spot on for me and improvements could be made with the heads in terms of loft/forgiveness and the grip. He even suggested they reuse my shafts to keep cost down, which may have been a viable option if I didn't want to sell my existing clubs. I just felt though he made a few snap decisions based on 1 or 2 swings of the club (of which a few were quite poor as I was starting to tire!). I think it was more my expectation rather than the service offered. The total cost of the clubs was also a little more than I was expecting for some reason.


----------



## LIG (Sep 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			I just felt though he made a few snap decisions based on 1 or 2 swings of the club (of which a few were quite poor as I was starting to tire!). I think it was more my expectation rather than the service offered. The total cost of the clubs was also a little more than I was expecting for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Could it be that he based his advice on your poor swings so as to minimise the efect of your "bad" shots?   After all, what good is a fitting if he fits you based on only your best swings? Just my 2p.


----------



## RobertB (Sep 24, 2013)

woody - that seems a harsh experience - I would have though more places would discount / refund on basis of order. Makes my experience, for those over in Ireland, seem a bargain. Â£125 just seems a bit steep. But maybe they have a clientele? Though I agree with a comment that you've got to be honest with yourself and be able to hit a few consecutive identical shots to get most as a minimum.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2013)

If you are still interested I still rate Andrea Timms at Pachesham. I got 4 hours fitting for Â£90 but I did make my purchase too.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Thanks for the offer and recommendation Rick. Unfortunately Milton Keynes is a little further than I really want to travel, although I thought ORKA had fitting centres all over? As far as I can tell they have one in Swindon? I assume it would be the same model as you described in terms of a fitting?

QUOTE]

I have a 3 hour round trip to see Alex at Orka and it is well worth it. Been to see him 3 or 4 times now and he fitted my whole bag. It is worth it for the swung tips alone. I would find it hard to be fitted by anyone else now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Thanks for the offer and recommendation Rick. Unfortunately Milton Keynes is a little further than I really want to travel, although I thought ORKA had fitting centres all over? As far as I can tell they have one in Swindon? I assume it would be the same model as you described in terms of a fitting?

.
		
Click to expand...

They have authorised/ approved fitting centres all over, but these centres also fit other makes. You wouldn't get the same deal and pricing that you would get through Alex via a personal recommendation, ie mates rates.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2013)

Woody, I got fitted for my Orkas by a guy in Bournemouth who was very thorough and knows his stuff. Total cost for fitting and forged irons (3-pw) was 535. Send me a pm if you want his details.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2013)

Does it really make sense to get a different C/Fit when he's (just spent Â£125 and) found out that the existing ones are fine for him in the short to medium term?

Doing so would indicate to me that there as an underlying reason, which was to change the irons.Either that or the process has tweaked that old itch which now needs scratching!


----------

